# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Breeding the Epiplatys (Pseudepiplatys) annulatus

## RonWill

Dear all,

In this thread, Rashid asked, _"Anybody in here got any experience in breeding the abovementioned."_

Guess what Rashid! Although I didn't manage to get any fry from the 'clowns' that Desmond passed to me, I did manage to breed these lovable fellas!



If you remembered... I found 2 tiny ANN fry and raised them.


3 months later, they're now about 2.5cm, mature and the best part is... I have a pair! Yyyaaayyy!!

Instead of trying to spawn them in a larger tank, I dumped the pair into a round plastic container (the ones I used for raising fry), together with java moss and a whole piece of ketapang leaf. Mild aeration is provided and only fed live food.

I resisted temptation to check on them daily and left them alone for 2 weeks!!... and I can't take it anymore!

When I slowly opened the lid, I squinted through the tannic mess... and YES!!... I saw frys, tinier than a tiniest pin head, with their little 'headlights' shimmering near the water surface.

With a disposable plastic soup spoon, I carefully separated them into another container with java moss in infusoria soup*. In all, I transferred 10 of them in various stage of growth.

Returned the breeding container to it's position and guess what I'll be doing in 2 weeks' time? :wink: 

*Ingredients:
3 drops Liquid Fry No:1, *thrice* weekly.
1 swipe of gunk from microworm culture, *twice* weekly.
1 squirt of live daphnia, twice weekly.
1 pinch of tubifex, weekly.
1 dash of powdered brewers' yeast.
3 hours of good sunlight, over a week.
Mix and let set... (just don't invite any guests!)  :Laughing: 

Try it and let me know how this works for you. Enjoy!

EDITED 040624 - Images redirected to Killies.Com
*Pseudepiplatys annulatus's Gallery*

----------


## zmzfam

> Instead of trying to spawn them in a larger tank, I dumped the pair into a round plastic container (the ones I used for raising fry), together with java moss and a whole piece of ketapang leaf. Mild aeration is provided and only fed live food. 
> 
> I resisted temptation to check on them daily and left them alone for 2 weeks!


Question: With the mild aeration, how fast did the water level fall? Looking at the stack of containers, how did air exchange take place within the container itself? I also think people would be asking - how big is that container anyway?

Sorry Ron  :Confused:  - got to satisfy my curiosity.

----------


## timebomb

Ronnie,

I take my hat off to you. You're one superb fish breeder. I think you can even get salted fish to breed  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## A.Rashid

Congrats Ronnie,

I really salute you man,.... and guess what also Ronnie...

a few weeks ago I trimmed my moss from my planted tank and placed them into my apisto frys tank and to my surprise I saw 1 of the frys of different shape. I didn't know what to make of it so I waited and only last Sunday that I notice it's an p. annulatus. but only had 1 fry of it... .. well at least I know they "did" it hehehehe. 

still hunting for these lovely clown killies... but most LFS I went to had no stock yet.. so now I know where to get.... right Ronnie???... hehehe

----------


## RonWill

> I think you can even get salted fish to breed


yeah... I'll try, but no guarantee Kwek Leong, unless you make sure I have a pair!  :Shocked:  Do I incubate salted fish eggs in salt instead of peat  :Question:  :wink:

----------


## RonWill

> still hunting for these lovely clown killies... but most LFS I went to had no stock yet.. so now I know where to get.... right Ronnie???... hehehe


I was wondering about that too... that the supply of clown killies is pretty sporadic. At times, you'd find it everywhere... then suddenly, nothing!

If all goes well, it'll take slightly more than a month before the frys are stable to be transported. Be patient Rashid, I'll give you a call when the time draws nearer.

If you can't wait... you can always pop over! :wink:

----------


## RonWill

> Question: With the mild aeration, how fast did the water level fall? Looking at the stack of containers, how did air exchange take place within the container itself? I also think people would be asking - how big is that container anyway?


Zul, size of the plastic container is 5 inches deep with a diameter of 10 inches, which is adequate even for a trio of adult _Fundulopanchax_.

All the lids have at least 3 holes, 'cut' out with a soldering iron, and caters for feeding and airline tubing. Splatters caused by the airstone under the lid drops back in and water loss is negligible.

I use a turkey baster with a short tubing extension for feeding and clean water mixed with the daphnia, BBS, etc, more than make up for evaporation and/or water loss.

No apologies needed for being curious... only dead people don't ask questions!!

----------


## A.Rashid

> If you can't wait... you can always pop over! :wink:


oh, I can wait, no problem......poping over is a no problem....

----------


## francis

Congrats Ronnie,

I have always wanted to try and breed them but haven`t got round to it yet. 


Rashid, 

If you come across these beauty,msg me please  :Smile: 

Cheers
francis

----------


## RonWill

> Rashid, If you come across these beauty,msg me please


Me too!... and there's no such thing as too many of these little fellas! :wink: 

Francis, if you think what's available locally is beautiful, wait till you see the _Ep (Pseudepiplatys) annulatus_ 'Monrovia' at Tim Addis's site! The red band at the pectoral and anal fin, makes this a fine fish and will do any tank proud!

At Tony Terceira's site, pics of both 'Guinea' and 'Monrovia' populations are shown but last I discussed with Tony, the pic of that stunning beauty was taken in 1974 and hasn't been seen much since!... which is why specie conservation is a prime directive for a serious killie-keeper. What's lost *is* lost!

Currently available 'Monrovia' specimens (at least from the pics I see online, not in person) seems to have very faint tinge of redness and looks very similar to the 'Guinea' population.

As far as these clowns are concerning, I'm always searching for more! :wink:

----------


## A.Rashid

Dont worry.. if I see any will post it here for everybody to benefit it.
I am also looking in importing these species from overseas either in live form or eggs. 

Just like Ronnie said they are that damn beautiful...

----------


## francis

You guys have rekindle my interest in this fish.Now all i have to do is setup another tank and look out for this fish. :Smile: 

Ronnie, Thank for sharing the link.They are damn beautiful man.  :Very Happy:  


Cheers
francis

----------


## RonWill

> You guys have rekindle my interest in this fish.Now all i have to do is setup another tank and look out for this fish.


Francis, please do. ANNs don't do well in 'new' setups. The more mature the tank is, the more stable the ANNs will be.

Densely planted would be good and floaters is almost a must, as these are relatively shy fishes and are good jumpers.




> Thank for sharing the link.They are damn beautiful man.


I'm more than happy to be blamed for your 'annulatus addiction'. Good luck with your search.

----------


## francis

Thanks Ronnie for the pointers on the mature tank.Maybe i will set it up first and add a few shrimps in there while searching for the killi.if i can`t find them in a month or 2,i know who to turn to .... :Very Happy:

----------


## CM Media

Hi Guys,

If everything is going smoothly, you'll be able to lay your hands on them pretty soon.........  :Laughing:  Keep a lookout here :P

----------


## A.Rashid

I just got news from Fish N Fishes(No.7 Pasir Ris Farm), that they will be having the Epiplatys (Pseudepiplatys) annulatus aka clown killies for sale this weekend. This stock is without any collection code, supposed to be cheap, how cheap... I do not know, should be very affordable I guess. yet to be confirmed.

there are also other killi species but I have no idea what they are right now... just got to wait till weenkend comes....

----------


## RonWill

I've been busy with the camera... so enjoy!

A pic of the breeding pair in the round container mentioned earlier... full of mulm, detritus and rotting ketapang leaves!


I found more ANN frys and wanted to transfer them to the grow-out container BUT, there were older frys there... and they will snack on the new comers.

New and old fry in soup spoons. Copy&Paste insert of small fry for comparison.

14 young frys collected Feb 24th


Closeup of 3 older fry, about 10 days old. These are going into the cory tank***.
 Big pic *here*.

closeup of single fry


***Transferred 5 ANN frys to cory breeding cum daphnia/tubifex culture tank (Feb 24th) because while the parents ignore the fry, juvenile ANNs will snack on their smaller siblings! (I love the way Wright says it..., "if it can fit into the mouth, it's din din!")

The young frys are transferred to a 'dirty' grow-out container.

Will update as time allows... too many different babies to handle!  :Shocked: 

EDITED 040624 - Images redirected to Killies.Com's Gallery

----------


## RonWill

Francis,
I hope you don't mind me answering the question here but it'll keep my PM Inbox from flooding! :wink: 

You asked, "May i know where you buy these container from?"

Any place that sells take-away bags and containers should have these. Just ask for the largest round type and are typically priced between $3.50~3.80 for a packet of 3's.

Alternatively, go to a wholesaler and buy one lot of 50's... believe me, it's much cheaper... averaging between 60~65cents for each set of container+lid.

Group a few chaps together... do I hear 'mass-order'??  :Laughing:

----------


## francis

Hi Ronnie,

Thanks for the sharing,I think i only need a few pcs.I`ll be at Fish N Fishes this weekend.Anyone coming down,maybe we can meet up?Rashid?

----------


## A.Rashid

Yup Francis I'll be down at FnF this Sat afternoon, maybe will be there at about 2pm cant stay long because i got to report back to work by 5pm. 

and yes Francis the containers Ronnie mentioned are very handy. cheap and good....

----------


## gweesm1

> Thanks for the sharing,I think i only need a few pcs.I`ll be at Fish N Fishes this weekend.Anyone coming down,maybe we can meet up?Rashid?





> Yup Francis I'll be down at FnF this Sat afternoon, maybe will be there at about 2pm cant stay long because i got to report back to work by 5pm.


Too late guys!! I think the shipment will be in today and I will be there after work! Au and I have the habit of saying this  Hey, what do you think huh? Maybe about 80 or 100 Ok take all!!  :Laughing:

----------


## RonWill

> Too late guys!! I think the shipment will be in today and I will be there after work! Au and I have the habit of saying this  Hey, what do you think huh? Maybe about 80 or 100 Ok take all!!


oh you 'greedy' people!!... I'm sure you'll leave 'a few' for others! The way you say it, I won't be surprised if everyone makes a beeline for that 'forsaken place'... before you get off work!!

Sia Meng, besides the ANNs, what else is coming in... any idea?

hmm... think I'll clock in late today and make a trip there too!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## CM Media

> besides the ANNs, what else is coming in... any idea?


Ther will also a Fundulopanchax _gardneri_  tagged along with the shipment. I just can't seem to recall the population code!!. (Age catching up and have to admit that I'm getting old  :Crying:  )

Sia Meng, you may want to update the guys here on the population code. :wink: 

There is also another few species that suppose to come in together. If it arrives in time, the shop will have another few species stocked up...  :Laughing:  

Just can't wait till this evening  :Mad:   :Mad:  My hand starts to get itchy!!!

----------


## A.Rashid

> Too late guys!! I think the shipment will be in today and I will be there after work! Au and I have the habit of saying this  Hey, what do you think huh? Maybe about 80 or 100 Ok take all!!


hmmm dont be greedy man.... leave some for us also ...been waiting sfor so long for this moment .....

----------


## hwchoy

Mr. Au, what time you going? Maybe pop-by just to say Hi to the killi-gurus.

----------


## CM Media

> Mr. Au, what time you going? Maybe pop-by just to say Hi to the killi-gurus.


Hi Mr Choy, I'll be there about 6pm with Sia Meng. I would also like to meet up with you and learn some skills to take fish photographs. :wink: I'm broke (spend all my money on killifishes and related staffs...and not even have money to buy a new camera  :Crying:  )so do expect me to pay for coaching fees!  :Twisted Evil: 


Guys, anyone interested to meetup and we can have mini gathering up there :wink:

----------


## RonWill

> I'll be there about 6pm with Sia Meng.


Au, you know I work odd hours... but I think you know what to do... :Rolling Eyes:  




> I would also like to meet up with you and learn some skills to take fish photographs.


Since you've not raided my place before, perhaps you guys can arrange one Saturday afternoon and lend some suggestions to my present setup... and take fishy pictures as well.

----------


## CM Media

> Au, you know I work odd hours... but I think you know what to do...


So what do you want me to get for you!

They have :-

Aphyosemion _striatum_ 
Epiplatys_ annulatus_ 
Fundulopanchax_ amieti_
Fundulopanchax_ filamentosus_
Fundulopanchax_ gardneri_ Cla... something something.....  :Crying:  
Nothobranchius_ eggersi_ (red)
Nothobranchius_ flammicomantis_ Kisaki


*
*10% Service Charge 
5% Transport Charge
10% Tank Space Rental* 
 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## hwchoy

> Hi Mr Choy, I'll be there about 6pm with Sia Meng. I would also like to meet up with you and learn some skills to take fish photographs. :wink: I'm broke (spend all my money on killifishes and related staffs...and not even have money to buy a new camera  )so do expect me to pay for coaching fees!


Halamak! SL, massive jam on the PIE caused me to reach Tampines (from Ayer Rajah) only 1915! And I left at 1745  :Rolling Eyes:  

Anyway too bad can't catch up with you guys, let's see when there's another opportunity. Maybe NEXT shipment  :Confused:  

So did you guys leave anything behind for the rest of us? Any killies nicely coloured up suitable for photo-shoot huh? Don't mind going tomorrow to pick up some if they are. I simply don't have the space to keep them for long  :Crying:

----------


## gweesm1

> hmmm dont be greedy man.... leave some for us also ...been waiting sfor so long for this moment .....


Ok, it's just a joke  :Laughing: , Au and I went down to collect the gardneri. and the Crown killies that we placed order 1 week ago. This batch that we ordered is different and is tagged about 5~7 times more expensive than the regular crown killi you see in the LFS. (please note you will need to place order before hand, and the supplier don't guarantee you females even if you order pairs)

As for the ordinary Crown Killies, there are still about 150~200 pcs, (I am not quite sure) So we are not there to snatch them from you, infact we told F&F that you guys are looking for this fish. Remember what Au said??



> If everything is going smoothly, you'll be able to lay your hands on them pretty soon......... Keep a lookout here


regards

----------


## RonWill

> So did you guys leave anything behind for the rest of us?


Choy, aside from the private orders, the rest are left alone :wink: 




> Any killies nicely coloured up suitable for photo-shoot huh? Don't mind going tomorrow to pick up some if they are. I simply don't have the space to keep them for long


If you did get any 'nicely-colored' killies and don't have a long term home for them... I think you already know who to call... *<hint><hint>*

I haven't managed to find time to go to FNF but I'm sure you'll have fun there (and remember to leave some for others too!).

BTW, for those who were there earlier, you'd probably realized that there are 2 different strains of _ep. (ps) annulatus_. I'll try to get some pics up when these buggers have settled down. Both strains will be included in the photo session... unless Choy wants to have a go at them first.

----------


## CM Media

> So did you guys leave anything behind for the rest of us?


The species still available at the shop are as below:-

Aphyosemion _striatum_ 
Aphyosemion _australe_ Orange
Aphyosemion _auatrale_ Chocolate
Epiplatys _annulatus_ 
Fundulopanchax _amieti_ 
Fundulopanchax _filamentosus_ 
Fundulopanchax _gardneri_
Fundulopanchax g_ardneri_ P82
Fundulopanchax _gardneri_ Cla... something something..... 
Nothobranchius _eggersi_ (red) 
Nothobranchius _flammicomantis_ Kisaki

----------


## hwchoy

> unless Choy wants to have a go at them first.


you're making sound like a pervert  :Exclamation:   :Rolling Eyes:  :P 

anyway my problem is that I still have a bunch of fishes to snap, and limited tank space. The bunch of Boraras I got from FnF two weeks ago are still being conditioned for colours.

Anyway let me know if there is any photo opportunity  :Cool:

----------


## gweesm1

> Anyway let me know if there is any photo opportunity


Choy, I wonder if you will interested in Killies, I saw a very very nice male A. striatum at F&F last night.

----------


## francis

I was there at F N F yesterday`s afternoon.Those pre order ANNs are damn nice man.Can`t take my eyes off them :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy, I wonder if you will interested in Killies, I saw a very very nice 
> male A. striatum at F&F last night.


really, maybe later drop by FnF see any nicely coloured ones.

----------


## gweesm1

> I was there at F N F yesterday`s afternoon.Those pre order ANNs are damn nice man.Can`t take my eyes off them


Yup, I agreed . The first time I saw them saw at Biotope (during Charles time) and they were selling at that price already. The second time I saw them was totally different but the price was also ridiculously cheap.

I am glad that FnF agreed to order this premium batch for us. The only setback is no females. There is nothing FnF can do about it.

regards

----------


## andrewtyr

I have got a pair of anns and they sparked my interest into beautiful killies already. I am new into this arena of breeding and killies.

Currently I have 2 ft shrimp tank, with 6pH and 2 kH, temperature is constant at 26C, lots of floating plants ( covering almost half the surface) a school of 8 Boraras urophthalmoides but these two generally don't reside the same levels of the tank, with the former near water surface and Boraras near the bottom where the shrimps are. 

Is it possible to breed anns at these conditions? I read much about having a trio to lower the stress on the females, so does that mean I have to get another female? Also, my setup is about 2 months old, with heavy planting and the coloration of the anns are quite bright

what are the behaviours of killies such that we know they are spawning? I read about using mops, but mine is a display shrimp tank, where will they deposit their eggs then? 

Also read that clowns are the smallest killies around. Is it possible to have another killie pair coexisiting in the shrimp tank? The bioload still isn't that big yet. hope can learn more about these fishes, they are really very nice.

Andrew Tan

----------


## RonWill

Hi Andrew,
If you're a new hand at breeding fishes, you'll find ANNs quite tough, not because these are 'advance level' species but rather, the fry are extremely small.

However, if the tank is esablished with mild sponge filtration, and micro organisms are aplenty, then together with lotsa floaters, there will be some surviving fry. Such are called 'permanent setups' where one doesn't poke around much to collect eggs etc.

Predators will be delighted with free snacks and I suspect the _Boraras_ will do just that, nevermind which level of the water column the species reside. Older and larger ANN fry will also predate on the younger siblings.




> what are the behaviours of killies such that we know they are spawning? I read about using mops, but mine is a display shrimp tank, where will they deposit their eggs then?


 Refer to the beginning of this thread and the first image shows the pair 'parked' closely beside the spawning mop. In the absence of that, java moss, fine-leaved plants and dangling roots from floaters will do just fine.

The ANNs are the smallest amongst _Epiplatys_ related genus and it's possible to spawn them in small groups. Female ANNs are quite distinguishable and I believe Eco-culture will have some in their tanks.

Prepare yourself with adequate small first food until the fry are able to consume newly hatched BBS.

----------


## Michsoon

Hi Guys,

My experience (very limited) with them is leave them in a tank with lots of plants for the frys to hide, feed them regularly, just siphon off the dirt, don't do 100% changes or you might wash away the eggs as they are really small and leave them alone. Just remove the frys when you see them as they snack on each other.

Got more then 30 fishes from the two pairs I got from Ron a few months back. Used to put in liquid fry No.1, but since tank is aged with algae growing on the sides, there should be enough infusoria in the tank till you can find them frys.

Don't really know what I did right but they are breeding, think the secret with ANNs is to have an aged tank (for infusoria) with lots of plants to hide.

That's my two cents worth of advise.

Regards,
Michael Soon
Killi & Betta hobbyist from Klang, Selangor

----------


## TyroneGenade

What are you feeding the adults? Baby brine shrimps? Crushed flake? What you feed the adults may be just as important as what the fry eat---which is why I'm asking. 

The small fry will certainly feed on the infusorians in the tank but the bigger fry would need bigger food. I know from past experiance with other fish that unless one puts bbs into the parents tank the fry don't appear like in tanks where bbs is being fed to the adults.

regards

----------


## andrewtyr

Thanks a lot for the quick replies. It's really nice to hear from the experts themselves.

My Anns' staple food are Rainbow's Dried bloodworm, Tetra's fish flakes and once every 2 weeks, daphnia that Ian of Kingfisher sells (actually after seeing the residue of BBS, I thought this daphnia is just BBS!) and that's about it. 

I read some of the older threads last night and it mentioned about shrimps feeding on the eggs, eggs being not fertilized and stuff. It seems that the odds are against the survivial of the fries. As mentioned, I have a big patch of floating plants but I constantly scape my background and so disturb the plants, which I believe lowers hatching of eggs.

i do observes the Anns and most of the time, the pair don't swim together, with the male chasing the female most of the time. But they do swim together sometimes, so is courtship over? or has it started?

----------


## Al Baldwin

I have a ten gallon tank with the surface covered with water sprite. There were 6 pairs placed in the tank and they have been feed BBS and Tim Addis's food. The fry are very small but usually can been seen hanging just under the surface. ANN are slow to colour up but if you watch the fry you will see signs of bars appearig on their sides. The alpha male rules the tank but I have not seen signs of true aggression only the usual display tactics between the other males. I feed the Addis food in the morning and then BBS in late afternoon. They line up to feed and you can immediately note the fry with swollen orange bellies. The adult ANN have very strong coloured blue eyes that almost shine.

----------


## andrewtyr

hi

I still remembered this old thread of breeding ANNs and has successfully bred some 9 little clowns. The breeding male has long died and I thought all was gone. Until I spotted some little fries and they were really small. That was about 2 months ago stuff and now they are about half an inch long and are very nosy creatures. I may have 9 sisters because there isn't any coloration at their back fins. 

It's very exciting and I would like to try other killies when I setup a new tank. A killie planted tank.

----------


## RonWill

Andrew,
No problem digging up an old thread, so long it's relevant.

At half inch, the bandings on the little ANNs should be very distinct and males should have some caudal coloration.

Keep us updated whether you have an all girls team and let me know if I can help with some mates. (I love ANNs, btw)




> It's very exciting and I would like to try other killies when I setup a new tank. A killie planted tank.


 It's both exciting and addicting. Send us news when you've rigged up the killie setup.

----------


## andrewtyr

Yes, I think I may have a all-girls team. I have uploaded some shots of them. They are at different sizes at present. I think the eggs hatched at different periods. They are the few lucky ones because, I never knew my pair was mating and I cleared much of of the frogbits, salvina away. The males are more colourful. 

ANNs are very shrimp friendly creatures and I like any fish that goes well with shrimp breeding. (There aren't many out there!) I am not sure if there is predation in the shrimp tank but I like the ANN brood custer together. Too bad, killies don't school. What a sight if they did!

----------


## whuntley

Many killies school, Andrew.

Have you seen any Lampeyes?

Wright

----------


## andrewtyr

This is a good thread about ANN  :Smile:  , so I will try to keep things ANN-relevant. 
Lampeyes are killies? heh, then it must be a non-annual one. I have never noticed my young ANNs school. 

It could be due to either

1. They are non-schooling fishes. It is their heritary characteristic.
2. The environment is not hostile to them, reason being they are the only fishes around.
3. The environment is not hostile to them, reason being it's their breeding ground, where they have been familiar all their lives.

I have seen broods of ANNs in fish shops and they do not school. 
They breed pretty readily too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shae

I understand, a couple of years ago a man here had great success with Epiplatys Annulatus, if i am correct he just did two simple things:

Seperated his male and females, put his females into a small heavily planted tank, with coarse gravel, feed the females up for a week, until there bellies were bulging with eggs, he then put the male in, before he knew it they were spawning, he left them in there for a week, then removed them, came back a week later, what do you know 100+ fry, feed them up for a week, then removed them into a bare bottom tank for heavy feeding.

Since then all that is ever seen here are male epiplatys annulatus, i have been after some for a long time know, i have never been in the right place at the right to time to even purchase males  :Sad:  

Shae

----------


## shortman

Ronnie,

What your collection code of your Pseudepiplatys annulatus ?
From the image can't tell the different?

Can anyone identify the species?

Thanks

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Kho, I believe Ron's fishes are uncoded.

The current batch of fry growing up at his place are probably the latest offspring from crosses between the European sourced males imported by a fish farm mentioned in an earlier post in this thread, and females from the usual Asian farm-bred stocks, probably Indonesian in origin.

----------


## keehoe

Hi, Is there a red variation of annulatus?

----------


## stormhawk

Yes Kee Hoe there is. There's a strain with red pectoral fins. I think its called Monrovia Red. It is a very rare to uncommon strain in the hobby. Seldom offered for sale.  :Sad:  

If I recall correctly the Dutch breeders may still have it.

----------


## keehoe

Thanks YangYang. I put that in my wanted list.

----------


## RonWill

> Hi, Is there a red variation of annulatus?


Kee Hoe,
If you backtrack to earlier postings in this thread, you'll see that I'm also drooling for the 'red pect' ANNs (red pectoral fins). Now, if only I can get my hands on them...

Meanwhile, I'll experiment with ANN-E males and ANN-A females, selectively breeding them for the reds...

I made a bad mistake with my 1st ANN-E/A brood of 62 fry, by having them growout with some SPLs and _P. signifer_. All were harassed and/or eaten, since ANNs grow much slower.

This 2nd brood was raised with 'safe' companions; ramhorns, cory fry and cherry shrimps. Quite a crude looking tray but it works  :Wink:  


The caudal bands are coloring up and these fellas deserves a spot in a larger tank [and I can better see them too!]

----------


## cminghan

just wan to share with you all,lampeyes is using the same way to breed...nice fish there

----------


## RonWill

Folks,
I've transferred the juvenile from the 2nd spawn, to a permanent setup, furnished with mostly java moss and _Anubias_. They've settled down rather quickly and for tankmates, there are _Corydoras oiapoquensis_, _C. pygmaeus_, _C. hastatus_ and cherry shrimps.

The largest of the juvs is a 2cm male, from mouth to tip of caudal extension, and I detect red coloration at the anal fin.
  
You'll hear me holler if I see red pectorals!  :Laughing:

----------


## stormhawk

:Laughing:  That must have been the fella you were showing me last night. 

By the way, it's looking more like the ones from Maboshi.

Refer to the ANN page on Tim Addis's website. The photo is by Alf Persson.  :Wink:

----------


## RonWill

> just wan to share with you all,lampeyes is using the same way to breed...nice fish there


ANNs are my favourite, despite being less colorful than some _Aphyosemion_ or _Nothobranchius_ and yes, most lampeyes will also spawn like ANNs, including the larger _Procatopus_ species.

However, lampeye eggs are huge, when compared to the _annulatus_.

BTW, "cminghan", I trust you're also aware of forum rules and look like it's time to edit your profile and signature.

----------


## cminghan

sorry i didnt notice that,anyway i am a new member for this forum....i was searching for this fish for so long in malaysia...only have it for few days.....and its about 5-6 yrs ago....from an aqua exibition over malaysia.
the farm is from johor and they will never sell out any female....even with thier killies....as i got this information from the counter from the farm.
was hoping so much to get this fish...but ....just keep dreaming....can never get a female killie in the market anyway....

----------


## cminghan

RonWill,mind to share some pic on ur breeding tank setup and the spec pls.....of coz water parameter as well

----------


## zmzfam

> RonWill,mind to share some pic on ur breeding tank setup and the spec pls.....of coz water parameter as well


I hate to do this but if you had read the house rules, please spell out your words fully.
Your post should read :
"... mind to share some *pictures* on *your* breeding tank setup and the spec pls....of *course* ..."

The answer will lie in this thread. Read from Page 1 of this thread.

In any case, please sign off with your real name. I'm not sure if your name is Ming Han, but if it is, put it in your signature (editable from the profile page) so that others can call you by that name.

----------


## RonWill

Folks,
Here's an update on the young 2cm male ANN-E/A. He's coloring up real nicely and Jian Yang's sharp eyes noticed red linings at the pectoral and pelvic fins. Hopefully, I can further selectively breed for the 'red-peckers'... urm... red-pects, I mean  :Twisted Evil:  



He is the 2nd dominant male but the dominant one (and potential breeding stock) just doesn't keep still for a closer shot. The reds are more intense but let's see if I can do better, before transferring him to my next ANN-breeding setup.

----------


## RonWill

Folks,
I was taking a pic of my low-maintenance annulatus tank with air-lift Henri filter...


and managed to home in on a private party...

This flaring male has a good amount of red in the pelvic and anal fins, and will be my next breeder. I'm hoping that the ventral fins will show more reds too.

 
There're also 6 ripe females, maybe more, that I'll be transferring to another setup for closer observation and spawning.

----------


## ruyle

Ron,
Those ANN are looking Wright-worthy seems to me  :Laughing:  

Bill

ps hope you still have these going when I move over!

----------


## whuntley

Yep, Bill,

They are beautiful. These are the strain I seek, I suspect. All red in all lower fins and on the caudal, but only a trace of blue in the dorsal. The overall effect is much more colorful than the usual commercial import ANN.

Wright

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, finally you got the bugger on pictures. I told you he was one handsome bugger. Didn't expect it to have that much colour. I'll ogle at him the next time I come over.  :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

In that case I suppose the email I sent you about the Monrovia Reds available from a Dutch breeder can be ignored already.  :Very Happy:

----------


## RonWill

Bill,
I intend to work on this strain for a while and later, with another line from Europe. Both lines will be maintained separately, of course, and if things don't go south, there ought to be a nice tankful by the time you're in my neighbourhood. (You get to hold the net too!  :Wink:  )




> They are beautiful. These are the strain I seek, I suspect. All red in all lower fins and on the caudal, but only a trace of blue in the dorsal


 Wright,
While the pectorals are showing reds, the ventrals are not as obvious. I've not seen those you're seeking but am I anywhere close? No doubt still a very attractive strain.

Jian Yang, the background work behind getting things ready for the 2nd Gathering is taking it's toil. I'm also tied down with many side issues and already feeling poofed, but until I can clear off as many tanks for new incoming species and much needed space to continue work on the Monrovias, the other Europe line will have to wait (but not that much longer).

----------


## keehoe

I went ECO yesterday trying to get some ANA but to my horror. They are all out. Even other species of killie also. ALL OUT. Quite disappointed after going such a long journey without bringing home ANA.

Bought a cute Cory though. It is very dark colour. Brown or purple i am not sure due to the aquarium lighting.

----------


## PohSan

> IQuite disappointed after going such a long journey without bringing home ANA.


Not to be sarcastic but actually I am quite happy with that. That shows that people is starting to accept killiefish and is more willingly to pay for a fair amount of money to own a quality pair. It is a win-win situation between killies hobbyist and LFS owners.


Regards.
Ong Poh San

----------


## RonWill

> I went ECO yesterday trying to get some ANA but to my horror. They are all out. Even other species of killie also. ALL OUT


 That can't be so. I've been putting killies into various tank partitions since last Sunday and will bring more later tonight.

Last night, together with friends of Eco, Au and I set up one more rack of smaller tanks with more _Nothobranchius_, _Simpsonichthys_, _Fundulosoma thierryi_ and even _Chromaphyosemion_.

However, I did leave instructions for the LFS to temporary halt killifish sales or they'd all be gone by the time we hold the gathering. (What's the point of attending a killie-meet when there are no killifishes to drool over??)

To those lurking forumers who now have first hand information from here, please be understanding and not press the LFS operator to insist on closing a sale. There's only a handful of breeders and we are just hobbyists, with life's other issues to resolve. Our working schedules also make it helluva tough to try bringing in and setting up the killie-tanks on the actual day itself.

BTW, Kee Hoe, I think the ANA you're talking about are ANNs or _annulatus_ and even though that farm-bred batch were entirely males, sales were brisk and yup, those are gone.

Attend the gathering and I'm sure there's something for everyone... I hope  :Wink:

----------


## RonWill

Folks,
The reddish-pelvic ANN males now have a separate tank, with 3 fat females to each male.

Males were selected based on vigor and color but since the females have colorless fins, I went for healthy and plumb specimens.

The intention was for selective-breeding for a more stable line of 'red-pelvics' but how else who you have decided?

Share with me your thoughts and I'll work on it. Thanks.

----------


## RonWill

Folks,
I was really behind on husbandry and lost most of the young adults. Intended to clean up the tank and leave dry for the time being... until.... there's hope! These fry are fathered by the males featured earlier.

ANN-AE 2nd generation, selective breeding.

----------


## selena

ATTENTION RONNIE

You know, those you given to me have long gone to the big pond up there. 

Do you think ...maybe....pleaseeee....buy some from the LFS, setup the tank plus all the dingdong moss, get them breeding.....then then deliver the whole thingy to me  :Very Happy:  

Pleaseeeeeeeeee......Thank you very much.

-------------------------------
Selena

----------


## RonWill

Wow!!!  :Shocked:  Pleasant surprise to have you back with us, Selena (and dig up a 3 year old thread  :Laughing:  )

I've not done much window-shopping at LFS, so I can't say who stocks ANNs. Update us if you know of any, in case there are others searching for them.

Breeding ANNs is not an issue but conditioning them is. To get breeders fat and ready, I feed exclusively live foods; namely daphnia and tubifex.

Provide me the tank and ANNs and I'll see what can be done from there.

----------


## stormhawk

There's a bunch over at C328, the last time I checked. There were a good number of both females and males, but they're pretty small.

That said, I did get a pair of AUS Orange from the same LFS. The female was in a plastic bag hanging somewhere, but the ID was correct.  :Very Happy:

----------

